# Mini-review: Seagate SV35.5 Series vs. Barracuda 7200.12



## entropy13 (May 23, 2011)

Well yeah, not the same capacity (SV35.5 is 1TB, 7200.12 is 500GB), but still useful to make a comparison between the two, considering they're from 2 different product lineups from Seagate.

Using CrystalDiskMark:

5 test runs
100MB test size
random test data
1TB is partitioned into C: and D: (equal size) - C: was used in the tests, no significant differences between the two (D: was slower by 5-8MB/s in seq. read/write, which is still faster than the 7200.12).

*MAX VALUES: 1TB Seagate SV35.5 Series - MB/s*

SEQUENTIAL READ - 117.6MB/s
SEQUENTIAL WRITE - 98.4MB/s

RANDOM 512KB READ - 44.88MB/s
RANDOM 512KB WRITE - 76.64MB/s

RANDOM 4KB READ (QUEUE DEPTH: 1) - 0.651MB/s
RANDOM 4K WRITE (QUEUE DEPTH: 1) - 1.166MB/s

RANDOM 4KB READ (QUEUE DEPTH: 32) - 0.922MB/s
RANDOM 4KB WRITE (QUEUE DEPTH: 32) - 1.243MB/s


*MAX VALUES: 500GB Seagate Barracuda 7200.12 - MB/s*

SEQUENTIAL READ - 81.37MB/s
SEQUENTIAL WRITE - 85.72MB/s

RANDOM 512KB READ - 30.37MB/s
RANDOM 512KB WRITE - 47.89MB/s

RANDOM 4KB READ (QUEUE DEPTH: 1) - 0.338MB/s
RANDOM 4K WRITE (QUEUE DEPTH: 1) - 1.033MB/s

RANDOM 4KB READ (QUEUE DEPTH: 32) - 1.025MB/s
RANDOM 4KB WRITE (QUEUE DEPTH: 32) - 1.067MB/s


ATTO Disk Benchmark:

*1TB Seagate SV35.5 Series*






*500GB Seagate Barracuda 7200.12*


----------



## entropy13 (May 25, 2011)

ATTO disk benchmark results added.


----------

